# Tyres



## RobMcC (Oct 21, 2021)

Would appreciate thoughts on this, just bought my first TT, an S line manual petrol with 8000 miles. Not a stone chip on it, it’s as new. It was due it’s MOT so dealer did it before handover. It’s an approved Audi so I expected it to be perfect. When I picked the car up it’s got 2 MOT advisories for tyres. I challenged the dealer but they have steadfastly refused to change them. Is it right an approved Audi is sent out from a main dealer with MOT advisories? (advisories say damaged, cracked or perished to monitor), I’ve brought it up with Audi and at the moment there on the fence with no decision as yet.


----------



## karmamackyiv87 (12 mo ago)

RobMcC said:


> Would appreciate thoughts on this, just bought my first TT, an S line manual petrol with 8000 miles. Not a stone chip on it, it’s as new. It was due it’s MOT so dealer did it before handover. It’s an approved Audi so I expected it to be perfect. When I picked the car up it’s got 2 MOT advisories for tyres. I challenged the dealer but they have steadfastly refused to change them. Is it right an approved Audi is sent out from a main dealer with MOT advisories? (advisories say damaged, cracked or perished to monitor), I’ve brought it up with Audi and at the moment there on the fence with no decision as yet.


So what do need ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

Provided the car was given to you in roadworthy condition they have done nothing wrong. Rest are your own expectations. Tyres are a wear and tare item so no one will be able to assist under consumer rights (unless unroadworthy). If you want new tyres afraid you would need to put your hand in your pocket unless they want to give you a "goodwill" gesture.


----------

